# Hello



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi,

newly registered having picked up my TT just over a week ago. It's a 3.2 Quattro Coupe, and very pleased with it I am too 

Looks like a useful and friendly site, I look forward to enjoying it and making what contribution I can.

Cheers

Sticks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome ! this is indeed a good site -- never boring.

TTitan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

